
Show HN: InstaPy Gets a Cross Platform GUI - timgrossmann
https://github.com/ahmadudin/electron-instaPy-GUI
======
monaletham
Interesting, do you think this will change anything about InstaPy being pretty
hard to set up for someone that is not into coding?

~~~
timgrossmann
Good question, I hope we will find some easy ways to get over these "problems"
as well...

------
johnnydonald
Finally

